# 10.5 # Pig Out of Galveston 01-31-09



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Went out to Galveston to catch some Superbowl Sheepshead and ended up with this 10.5 # / 23 inch Sheepshead. Sure wish it was S.T.A.R. season. The light switch turned on with the incoming tide. Water was clear and 55 degrees. 

Mullet gave me a suggestion of the sheepshead ceviche and it was a real winner at the house. Pictured below in the Ceviche Copacabana. 

Ended up keeping enough for 2 dinners. The Red is going to be cooked BBQ style later today. 

And you thought you were going to see a trout ..LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Nice sheepie!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Fooled me! LOL


----------



## Redfishing1983 (Nov 21, 2008)

That is one big sheepie, nice catch


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Good eatin! That thing is a hoss!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

If ya would got him dureing the Star tournament. Paydayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Good stuff.


----------



## zburges (May 9, 2006)

Sheeptastic!!!!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

WOW, that is a pig......Very nice


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I definatly got fooled.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

what a dissapointment!! jkn, nice fish, never caught one that big!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

That thing is huge! Bet it put up a great fight. Oh and save me some Cerviche!
--Hop


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

awesome..thats a big sheepie..great report and WTG


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

Now....that's a sheephead! Nice catch!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

What a beast. 
Congrats Capt. Dave.
It wont let me give ya any green..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

galveston bay snappers. are they any good to eat?


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WTG Capt Dave! 

that's a good looking dish.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Those are very nice pictures of the fish but if you keep posting food pics like that, well lets just say it belittles your fish. Has the water gotten cold enough to catch a few snapper at the end yet?


----------



## Light Tackle John (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, Nice sheephead!! Bet that was a fight


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> galveston bay snappers. are they any good to eat?


Sure are. White firm flesh. I know a recipe that makes it taste like lobster. They are cheap in the market, but who buy fish there ..LOL



johnmyjohn said:


> Those are very nice pictures of the fish but if you keep posting food pics like that, well lets just say it belittles your fish. Has the water gotten cold enough to catch a few snapper at the end yet?


The filets were 4-5 pounds. Just used a half of one. Water was 55 and I would think its going to warm up if we dont get some more cold fronts that stay for a week..



Light Tackle John said:


> Wow, Nice sheephead!! Bet that was a fight


Sure was. they sort of jerk like reds do and have little runs.. Just glad it was netted.

I had one just like it but the hook came out ...


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

i was thinking it was going to be a trout.......

WOW thats a nice sheepshead!!!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Nice fish capt. , some of the best eating in the gulf. My wife, likes to make fish cakes out of them.


----------



## Melissaa52 (Oct 26, 2007)

nice catch:rybka:!! where's :ac550: my feech:goldfish:, Capt'n Dave?


----------



## Texhad (Dec 5, 2007)

*Set the hook*

I went for your presentation. You sure fooled me. Nice fish. Congratulations.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

Yum!


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Great catch Capt. Dave! 

That sure is a toad. The sheepies are thick right now in the bay, thats all I've been catching. I think they are heading to the passes...


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*am i missing something?*



yakfishin said:


> Nice fish capt. , some of the best eating in the gulf. My wife, likes to make fish cakes out of them.


so whats the deal with them? are they that good to eat? i have been told they are killer, but never tried one. they are FUN to catch. is there a fishy taste to them? heres a pic of a pig i caught twice in the same day. i would say he was about 6 to 7 lbs maybe a little more.


----------



## BondBroker (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't think I've ever seen one that big before.


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

solid fish!


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Fooled me too...nice fish though


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lol Dave! Very nice. Bet that hog put up a good fight.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

stick that pig live in an aquarium and save him for STAR. BIg Money for thatfish!!!!!!!! too bad!!


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Great looking sheepie, Capt. Dave! I bet that was great fight. I can't wait to get back to Galveston and out to the jetties.


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

*HAHA*



BondBroker said:


> I don't think I've ever seen one that big before.


thats what she said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Melissaa52 said:


> nice catch:rybka:!! where's :ac550: my feech:goldfish:, Capt'n Dave?


Still in the water Melissa. I had another just like this one with your name on it. ....LOL



iridered2003 said:


> so whats the deal with them? are they that good to eat? i have been told they are killer, but never tried one. they are FUN to catch. is there a fishy taste to them? heres a pic of a pig i caught twice in the same day. i would say he was about 6 to 7 lbs maybe a little more.


The sheepshead is easy to clean with a sharp firm blade or a fine electric blade. No fishy taste whatsoever. Solid white firm flesh. Can be boiled up like lobster, steamed, sauteed, bronzed, poached, grilled, baked or made into Ceviche. The smaller ones are better tasting. The fish I caughtthis past Sat have fed my family and more for 3 days. They said leave them for you nextime ...LOL

Couple more food pics.... The spoils of a day out fishing..

Cajun Creole Sheeps

Ceviche Cocacobana ( meal in itself )

Sauteed Sheep with tarragon, paprika, season salt with lemon juice from pan...


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> so whats the deal with them? are they that good to eat? i have been told they are killer, but never tried one. they are FUN to catch. is there a fishy taste to them? heres a pic of a pig i caught twice in the same day. i would say he was about 6 to 7 lbs maybe a little more.


 Don't let nobody fool you, that fish is serious eating. If you can tolerate the fishy taste of a red fish you'll have no problem what so ever with a sheep. I gauge fish by being able to broil a fish with minimal spices to hide the taste of the flesh.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thanks guys. i've been told they taste like snapper. i can't handle a fishy tasteing fish. some will say they taste like chicken, but thats the answer for every question asked about the taste of something you have never eating. the dishes in the pics you have put together look GOOD.


----------

